# Which services to overnight on M20 before tunnel?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
I have tried to research this but cannot come up with a definitive answer. 
The services get awful reviews and many reports of clamping. 
I read of one person who was directed to park his lorry in the coach park by an attendant as the HGV area was full and he received an £80 ticket from one firm and a wheel clamp costing £300 to remove from another both at the same time. 
So can anybody give me an honest review including cost? 
Thanks 
James


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't park in the services! They are a pain. Try Eureka Leisure Park. Just park up in Travel Lodge car park. Or, some of the pubs in the area who do motorhome stopovers e.g. an ad I saw recently: _I run a pub called The Black Horse at Monks Horton which is 4 miles from Stop 24 were you can stay for free if you eat in my pub and electric hookup is £2.50 to book email me on [email protected] or ring 01303812182 we have lots of space_
or, maybe better still keep on trucking through the tunnel and stop on the other side. That is what we do these days. Fed up with being like 'Billy No Mates' on UK side. At least in France they welcome motorhomers!
Sal

Edit: I have just noticed in the ad which I cut and pasted the writer has said pub is 4 miles from 'Stop 24' - that should read J11 on M20.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Sal 
Thanks for your quick reply. 
We usually travel over late and stay at the MH park at cite d'europe but I have read some bad things about it now. 
I am really asking for my parents who are going over on an early train and wanted to sleep somewhere the night before. 
I think it may be best for them to pay a little more for an evening train and do a few miles the other side before stopping for the night. 
James


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Dont use them is my advice also. why not use the motorhome stopover at Canterbury it is next to the bus depot. The cost is £2.50 for the night and there is a very nice pub right opposite the entrance what we do is wait until we reach Cocquelles ( the other side ) and park up at Calais or even in euro city car park


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the details for Canterbury P&R

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> an ad I saw recently: I run a pub called The Black Horse at Monks Horton which is 4 miles from Stop 24 were you can stay for free if you eat in my pub and electric hookup is £2.50 to book email me on [email protected] or ring 01303812182 we have lots of space


I wonder if Kevin Bird, of Motorhome Pub Stopovers fame, knows this guy is doing "Foreigners" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you just need a place to get your head down for a few hours, that is if you don't want to travel through and sleep the other side as Sal suggested.

Have a look at this Web Site I have used several of the stop overs, you can down load POI's for your sat Nav as well, very useful.

Steve


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We always stay by the Military Canal in Hythe, on Military Road. It is fairly level, an easy walk into town where there are several very good restaurants and pubs. Its also free and you will find several MHs parked there. I checked with the Council and they don't mind.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've always used Maidstone Services, Canterbury seems a bit out of the way for the tunnel.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have used Tesco at Asford before now, it is just of Junction 9. Its 24hours and only just off the M20 so can be a bit noisy. I now prefer to go across and stay on the other side. I used to like Le Touquet aire but its got expensive at Eu9 p.n. just to park and I will be looking elsewhere next trip. Did notice some aires along the D940 but my betting is if you are not there early they will be full.

peedee


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Telbell said:


> I wonder if Kevin Bird, of Motorhome Pub Stopovers fame, knows this guy is doing "Foreigners" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Probably needs to as not enough traffic being generated from the Stopovers scheme.

As an aside I wonder if anyone who joined up, has renewed.

Not a comment, a question.

Andrew


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

JP said:


> Hi all
> I have tried to research this but cannot come up with a definitive answer.
> The services get awful reviews and many reports of clamping.
> I read of one person who was directed to park his lorry in the coach park by an attendant as the HGV area was full and he received an £80 ticket from one firm and a wheel clamp costing £300 to remove from another both at the same time.
> ...


We stayed at CC Blackhorse Farm last week for £13.10. What a lovely site, nice showers etc, friendly wardens no contest for us.

Graham


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

zappy61 said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Second that, we always use this site before "going over" as it is convenient and usually quiet.

curlyboy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you are turning left at Calais you always have Gravelines or where we stay at Bray Dunes near to the sea front on huge car park next to Tourist info building. Aire there normally has around 4 vans in it , takes 12 but we have seen over spill onto car park with no problems and car park would easily hold 100 . It is around 40mins to get there and a great starting place for Brugge. 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> If you are turning left at Calais you always have Gravelines or where we stay at Bray Dunes near to the sea front on huge car park next to Tourist info building. Aire there normally has around 4 vans in it , takes 12 but we have seen over spill onto car park with no problems and car park would easily hold 100 . It is around 40mins to get there and a great starting place for Brugge.
> 
> Mandy


I can concur with Gravelines, overlooking the marina. It is pleasant, quiet, and close to the town centre. 
>>Rue du Port

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the info.
It looks like it will be Gravelines.
Thanks again.
James


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JP said:


> It looks like it will be Gravelines.


Hi James,

If the waterfront area is full, there are more spaces further up, on the right.

BTW, there are no dumping nor replenishing facilities at all, only parking and overnighting.

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. How's the back these days?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

iconnor said:


> We always stay by the Military Canal in Hythe, on Military Road. It is fairly level, an easy walk into town where there are several very good restaurants and pubs. Its also free and you will find several MHs parked there. I checked with the Council and they don't mind.


How goo0d is that?

Hythe is my home town, haven't been 'home' for donkey years.

Will overnight there on 26th before catching the ferry at Dover.

Wonder if my lifetime ban in the Red Lion is spent?  :lol:


----------

